# Logiciel de prise en charge de windows inexistant ?



## accro (10 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens vers vous afin de résoudre un problème, qui après maintes tentatives de résolution ne parvient pas à trouver d'issue.

Donc, il y a quelques années j'ai créer une partition windows, tout se passe pour le mieux, un jour, je l'efface correctement, me disant qu'elle ne sert à rien. Et maintenant, je cherche à en recréer une, je suis la même démarche que la dernière fois (bonne démarche). 

Mais ma clé USB ne possède pas d'espace suffisant, après quelques essais alternatifs, j'en conclus que je ne peux faire ça autrement qu'avec un disque dur externe, ou une clé USB (il y en a probablement d'autres mais je ne cite que les principales). Je l'achète, coche les trois cases sur l'assistant Boot Camp, suit la démarche...etc et quand vient le téléchargement du logiciel de prise en charge de windows, il me sort ceci: "Afin de télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge windows, il vous faut aller sur le site officiel d'Apple...etc", ça me mène sur cette page "https://www.apple.com/befr/support/bootcamp/". Je ne trouve au final pas le logiciel nécessaire, ou du moins quand je l'installe, il ne convient pas à sa tâche.

Alors ma question est la suivante: comment résoudre ce problème sachant que ça ne me fait pas la même chose avec d'autres clés USB, mais qui elle n'ont pas l'espace suffisant.

Voilà, merci d'avance, j'espère avoir une réponse au plus vite !

Merci


----------

